# Changes at LA Galaxy Academy



## Kante (Jun 19, 2019)

Per JR Eskilson from TDS, Sacha Van der Most Van Spijk (of MX YNT fame and associate of DTK) is taking over as technical director for the LAG academy. here's link to a very solid write-up on SVM from the Ringer:https://www.theringer.com/soccer/20...ual-national-jonathan-gonzalez-efrain-alvarez


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 19, 2019)

Kante said:


> Per JR Eskilson from TDS, Sacha Van der Most Van Spijk (of MX YNT fame and associate of DTK) is taking over as technical director for the LAG academy. here's link to a very solid write-up on SVM from the Ringer:https://www.theringer.com/soccer/20...ual-national-jonathan-gonzalez-efrain-alvarez


Will his position just be on the boys side? Will it include the girls as well?


----------



## 3leches (Jun 19, 2019)

Nothing about Juan Carlos Ortega and his role at Galaxy


----------



## Kante (Jun 19, 2019)

not sure. would assume boys, but maybe both. Eskilson said JCO was going to head up G2. here's the twitter thread for reference: 
https://twitter.com/JREskilson/status/1141366642468720641

SVM likely brings the same kind of rolodex of SoCal players that Saldana brought to LAFC after being USSF's technical advisor for the Southwest region (Saldana's gig immediately before going to LAFC). 

Will be an interesting summer for LAG.

SBFDAD, any comments/insights to the change?


----------



## SBFDad (Jun 19, 2019)

All rumors at this point. At LAG nothing is official until it’s official, but both have been seen around LAG academy training sessions and games. From what we’ve heard, SVM is a trusted DTK confidant and was a chief scout for the MX YNTs. JCO coached the MX U15s for DTK when he was director down south. Both being heavily involved going forward would make sense. Like I said in a previous post, arrows are pointing in the right direction. It appears to be a well thought out and methodical approach by the new boss.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Those changes alone should be something not worth underestimating. The changes are STRONG.


----------



## Kante (Aug 14, 2019)

per Kevin Baxter w/ LA Times, Sacha Van der Most Van Spijk is the new LAG Academy Director. In addition to the soccer knowledge, MVS has probably one of the best player rolodexes in SoCal. it was exactly this kind of hire by LAFC of Todd Saldana (TS had been the US Soccer SoCal scout before joining LAFC) that directly led to the LAFC academy becoming the #1 academy team in the country in almost every age group in which they competed.


----------



## Fishme1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Kante said:


> per Kevin Baxter w/ LA Times, Sacha Van der Most Van Spijk is the new LAG Academy Director. In addition to the soccer knowledge, MVS has probably one of the best player rolodexes in SoCal. it was exactly this kind of hire by LAFC of Todd Saldana (TS had been the US Soccer SoCal scout before joining LAFC) that directly led to the LAFC academy becoming the #1 academy team in the country in almost every age group in which they competed.


Another strong galaxy move


----------



## Iknownothing (Aug 15, 2019)

Kante said:


> per Kevin Baxter w/ LA Times, Sacha Van der Most Van Spijk is the new LAG Academy Director. In addition to the soccer knowledge, MVS has probably one of the best player rolodexes in SoCal. it was exactly this kind of hire by LAFC of Todd Saldana (TS had been the US Soccer SoCal scout before joining LAFC) that directly led to the LAFC academy becoming the #1 academy team in the country in almost every age group in which they competed.


LAFC was built by Joey Cascio. I give Todd some credit, but no way was it all him. There was already 30 plus players before Todd. Also the style of play was there before,  Todd and Enrique just added to it. Now a days it’s all recruitment though,, not development in my opinion


----------



## timbuck (Aug 15, 2019)

Iknownothing said:


> LAFC was built by Joey Cascio. I give Todd some credit, but no way was it all him. There was already 30 plus players before Todd. Also the style of play was there before,  Todd and Enrique just added to it. Now a days it’s all recruitment though,, not development in my opinion


Wasn't he only there for about a year? Before LAFC MLS team was up and running.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 15, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Wasn't he only there for about a year? Before LAFC MLS team was up and running.


Coached one team and didn't even last to the end of the first season I recall so hard to say how much  impact he had  beyond that first group of players.


----------



## Iknownothing (Aug 15, 2019)

A whole year prior and through one season. I give credit where credit is deserved. He had no rolodex. He didn’t work as a scout for U.S. soccer. He didn’t even have anyone for help, there wasn’t any assistance coaches, or anyone to help scout. Shit there wasn’t even a first team, or stadium, or even a home for these boys to practice. There was no infrastructure. There was John. There was a woman who scheduled fields trying to find practice fields and there was Joey. He picked 40 young lads, and did rondos over and over. Now don’t get me wrong. Todd and Enrique do a lot. I think the difference is Joey actually wants to help lads get better while Todd and Enrique only have one job to do. Win this season. Just one guys opinion.


----------



## 3leches (Aug 15, 2019)

Kante said:


> per Kevin Baxter w/ LA Times, Sacha Van der Most Van Spijk is the new LAG Academy Director. In addition to the soccer knowledge, MVS has probably one of the best player rolodexes in SoCal. it was exactly this kind of hire by LAFC of Todd Saldana (TS had been the US Soccer SoCal scout before joining LAFC) that directly led to the LAFC academy becoming the #1 academy team in the country in almost every age group in which they competed.


Will this rolodexes of best players be applied to the Galaxy II or Academy ? because all we have seen so far are recruits from other academy teams as per usual.


----------



## Iknownothing (Aug 15, 2019)

3leches said:


> Will this rolodexes of best players be applied to the Galaxy II or Academy ? because all we have seen so far are recruits from other academy teams as per usual.


I agree. It’s just shuffling


----------



## Zacrob (Aug 15, 2019)

Iknownothing said:


> A whole year prior and through one season. I give credit where credit is deserved. He had no rolodex. He didn’t work as a scout for U.S. soccer. He didn’t even have anyone for help, there wasn’t any assistance coaches, or anyone to help scout. Shit there wasn’t even a first team, or stadium, or even a home for these boys to practice. There was no infrastructure. There was John. There was a woman who scheduled fields trying to find practice fields and there was Joey. He picked 40 young lads, and did rondos over and over. Now don’t get me wrong. Todd and Enrique do a lot. I think the difference is Joey actually wants to help lads get better while Todd and Enrique only have one job to do. Win this season. Just one guys opinion.


I'm not sure I agree with your last statement that TS' and ED's only focus is to win.  If TS was accurate in describing what LAFC's plans are for the upcoming season in his Q&A in April, then I think player development is the primary focus.  I have seen many of the LAFC age groups play and from what I have seen, I see pretty good soccer.  I'm no expert by any means but I do see real development and if TS goes through with playing age groups up one year, they are really looking to challenge their boys.  The entire article can be found here: https://www.lafc.com/post/2019/04/11/state-academy-qa-lafc-academy-director-todd-saldana.  The last two questions describe TS' plan to play age groups up. FYI.  I previously posted a link to this article in the 2006 DA thread.  Ialsoknownothing


----------



## Fishme1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Zacrob said:


> I'm not sure I agree with your last statement that TS' and ED's only focus is to win.  If TS was accurate in describing what LAFC's plans are for the upcoming season in his Q&A in April, then I think player development is the primary focus.  I have seen many of the LAFC age groups play and from what I have seen, I see pretty good soccer.  I'm no expert by any means but I do see real development and if TS goes through with playing age groups up one year, they are really looking to challenge their boys.  The entire article can be found here: https://www.lafc.com/post/2019/04/11/state-academy-qa-lafc-academy-director-todd-saldana.  The last two questions describe TS' plan to play age groups up. FYI.  I previously posted a link to this article in the 2006 DA thread.  Ialsoknownothing


I’m not taking away from Joey but I do have to say that TS and ED have made significant impact in LAFC. complete development no doubt.


----------



## Far Post (Aug 15, 2019)

Speaking of significant impact and complete development, Kleiban's Ex Galaxy players are doing well.  Any word on BK's next step?


----------



## Iknownothing (Aug 16, 2019)

Far Post said:


> Speaking of significant impact and complete development, Kleiban's Ex Galaxy players are doing well.  Any word on BK's next step?


BK is doing what’s in the players interest and I think that’s where development is. TS has been talking about playing kids up for over a year. LAFC isn’t the only club talking about doing this when this article came out 6 months to a year ago. A lot of DA clubs are gonna do it because of the whole age up thing with not doing u12’s any more. I do agree BK has the results with Mendez signing to Ajax. Where is everyone else’s proof?? We will see if LAFC can produce a standout soon...  but when that happens we will have to look at how long that kid has been in their academy system or if he was just recruited a year before. Time will tell.


----------



## Silverlining (Aug 24, 2019)

Iknownothing said:


> LAFC was built by Joey Cascio. I give Todd some credit, but no way was it all him. There was already 30 plus players before Todd. Also the style of play was there before,  Todd and Enrique just added to it. Now a days it’s all recruitment though,, not development in my opinion


Agreed. There are maybe 2 players left from the original U12 team that started the LAFC academy.  That, to me, is a HUGE red flag (especially if I’m a parent) that they are not developing players, but instead, constantly looking for the next best thing to replace kids with. Shouldn’t the goal be, especially, at the younger ages, to choose players based on future potential, not who is going to win games for you, for today? I’ve watched their roster since they started & everyone seems new. I could see a replacement player or 2, yearly, but the entire team? what does that say about your recruiters, too?? How many bad choices have you made, that the whole team is no longer there? It’s easy to count the weekly wins when you have the funds to field an all-star team (that other coaches have developed), BUT it takes a talented team of coaches/coach to build a winning team with a definite style of play with the SAME players, year after year. That, to me, is TRUE development & proof that you can recognize talent, when you see it. Parents really need to pay attention to these things, IF you want your kids playing at the highest level, in the long run. You need to develop the brain, as well, as the physical skills to play high level soccer. Development of our brains, take years, not a soccer season. Cmon LAFC, don’t live in the moment, live in the future. Give LA a MLS academy to be proud of, if you don’t.....maybe LA Galaxy will. Believe in your coaching skills & those kids you’ve chosen for your academy, by keeping them long enough than a year or 2. We all know you can’t develop a kid that quickly, you’re banking off some other coach’s hard work, at that point.


----------



## Silverlining (Aug 24, 2019)

Iknownothing said:


> A whole year prior and through one season. I give credit where credit is deserved. He had no rolodex. He didn’t work as a scout for U.S. soccer. He didn’t even have anyone for help, there wasn’t any assistance coaches, or anyone to help scout. Shit there wasn’t even a first team, or stadium, or even a home for these boys to practice. There was no infrastructure. There was John. There was a woman who scheduled fields trying to find practice fields and there was Joey. He picked 40 young lads, and did rondos over and over. Now don’t get me wrong. Todd and Enrique do a lot. I think the difference is Joey actually wants to help lads get better while Todd and Enrique only have one job to do. Win this season. Just one guys opinion.


You read my mind!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 26, 2019)

It’s easy to criticize or come to conclusions from the outside. LAFC Academy is run extremely professionally with player performance being the only politic. My son is being pushed and coached  at a high level every day. All trainings are pre-planned to mirror the first team training earlier in the day. 

Some boys quit and some get cut. Every one of our boys has a personal training regimen outside of Academy  to work on individual skills and weaknesses. 


In my opinion Coaches train a team for chemistry, formations,  sequences etc... it’s the individuals job to work on skills like shooting, dribbling, perfecting their touch, the special extra they want to bring  etc etc etc... there is not enough time for coaches to work on these areas on a consistent basis. And we know they need to be done consistently to become embedded in their game instead of a one time thing. Practice and Hard work is everything

Look at the pro roster and how it’s changed, do you guys think Bob Bradley works in dribbling and shooting with Vela on a 1-on-1? I doubt it... Its the individuals drive and EXTRA time they put it that makes them great.


----------



## whatithink (Aug 26, 2019)

Silverlining said:


> Agreed. There are maybe 2 players left from the original U12 team that started the LAFC academy.  That, to me, is a HUGE red flag (especially if I’m a parent) that they are not developing players, but instead, constantly looking for the next best thing to replace kids with. Shouldn’t the goal be, especially, at the younger ages, to choose players based on future potential, not who is going to win games for you, for today? I’ve watched their roster since they started & everyone seems new. I could see a replacement player or 2, yearly, but the entire team? what does that say about your recruiters, too?? How many bad choices have you made, that the whole team is no longer there? It’s easy to count the weekly wins when you have the funds to field an all-star team (that other coaches have developed), BUT it takes a talented team of coaches/coach to build a winning team with a definite style of play with the SAME players, year after year. That, to me, is TRUE development & proof that you can recognize talent, when you see it. Parents really need to pay attention to these things, IF you want your kids playing at the highest level, in the long run. You need to develop the brain, as well, as the physical skills to play high level soccer. Development of our brains, take years, not a soccer season. Cmon LAFC, don’t live in the moment, live in the future. Give LA a MLS academy to be proud of, if you don’t.....maybe LA Galaxy will. Believe in your coaching skills & those kids you’ve chosen for your academy, by keeping them long enough than a year or 2. We all know you can’t develop a kid that quickly, you’re banking off some other coach’s hard work, at that point.


This strikes me as tremendously naïve. The MLS academies are trying to emulate the academies for professional clubs elsewhere. They are interested in having the best kids in them, not the kids who were the best at the beginning of last season or at U12. 

Read a little about, say, Ajax's academy. It is a brutal environment from the time the kids enter at a young age. It's an environment where every kids quickly learns that their spot is up at the end of every season if someone better comes along.

If they can ID a kid and develop him through the ranks, then they will. If they find 11 better kids at the end of a season, then they will replace 11 kids. Every parent who goes into a DA environment should be 100% cognoscente of that. Zero of those academies are trying to impress a single parent with their Yoda like coaching skills.


----------



## Ed Ho (Aug 26, 2019)

whatithink said:


> This strikes me as tremendously naïve. The MLS academies are trying to emulate the academies for professional clubs elsewhere. They are interested in having the best kids in them, not the kids who were the best at the beginning of last season or at U12.
> 
> Read a little about, say, Ajax's academy. It is a brutal environment from the time the kids enter at a young age. It's an environment where every kids quickly learns that their spot is up at the end of every season if someone better comes along.
> 
> If they can ID a kid and develop him through the ranks, then they will. If they find 11 better kids at the end of a season, then they will replace 11 kids. Every parent who goes into a DA environment should be 100% cognoscente of that. Zero of those academies are trying to impress a single parent with their Yoda like coaching skills.


This, 100%.  And it happens at all level teams.  Soccer is a pyramid.

BTW - Soldana's interview, while interesting, seems not to be in execution mode.  Just look at LAFC's DA roster's for the coming season (and I know they are preliminary), but there is only 1 player playing up a year currently.  And that is a 2008 who has been playing up the last 2 years there.  So while they may play up players for individual games, doesn't seem they are committing to play those players up a whole season.


----------



## Fishme1 (Aug 26, 2019)

I’d refer back to Ralph post.


----------



## 3leches (Aug 26, 2019)

I don't think LAFC or Galaxy really develops players. What LAFC offers is a more competitive training environment and it is up to the player and parent to do the rest. You have 9 month season to perform and develop, a lot of the "development" comes from working on your weaknesses on the outside. At LAFC you have consistent coaching, top players at training and the players will to be the best.
 At the end of the 9 month season you will be replaced with a better player, if you are not up to par.


----------



## megnation (Aug 26, 2019)

Ed Ho said:


> This, 100%.  And it happens at all level teams.  Soccer is a pyramid.
> 
> BTW - Soldana's interview, while interesting, seems not to be in execution mode.  Just look at LAFC's DA roster's for the coming season (and I know they are preliminary), but there is only 1 player playing up a year currently.  And that is a 2008 who has been playing up the last 2 years there.  So while they may play up players for individual games, doesn't seem they are committing to play those players up a whole season.


There is also an 06 playing 05 and has been for several seasons but I get your point. They have had players start off with their age group and then permanently move them up for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Iknownothing (Aug 26, 2019)

I call Bullshit. T and E are afraid of losing their jobs. I’ve seen plenty a kids who are great players get the axe only because they were undersize. LAFC is full of giants even at their youngest squads. It’s all about winning. Ive come to this conclusion from watching what premier leagues do in Europe when they enter a tournament here in the states. They bring their younger ages and play up..  and guess what??..  they lose, get their asses kicked, but they develop, they hang in there, they keep their little kids around cause they know it all starts in the mind. European clubs enter knowing they’re gonna lose on purpose. LAFC only plays their biggest kids in tournaments..  so someone explain to me then..  is this about winning or developing?  I’ve seen u13 Concacaf streamed live, I’ve seen Manchester City cup tournament streamed live, I’ve seen G.A. cups etc.. goes on and on. Little boys don’t play in the big games if you’re LAFC. Goodnight


----------



## Fishme1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Iknownothing said:


> I call Bullshit. T and E are afraid of losing their jobs. I’ve seen plenty a kids who are great players get the axe only because they were undersize. LAFC is full of giants even at their youngest squads. It’s all about winning. Ive come to this conclusion from watching what premier leagues do in Europe when they enter a tournament here in the states. They bring their younger ages and play up..  and guess what??..  they lose, get their asses kicked, but they develop, they hang in there, they keep their little kids around cause they know it all starts in the mind. European clubs enter knowing they’re gonna lose on purpose. LAFC only plays their biggest kids in tournaments..  so someone explain to me then..  is this about winning or developing?  I’ve seen u13 Concacaf streamed live, I’ve seen Manchester City cup tournament streamed live, I’ve seen G.A. cups etc.. goes on and on. Little boys don’t play in the big games if you’re LAFC. Goodnight


LOL ! Take a look at the U16 squad. Perhaps you’ll notice a few 04’s the size of 05’s. But ballers on the fields. If you get the “axe” it’s because the real work starts when you make the team. It’s harder to stay in the team then to make it. And ALL of the ones that move forward have NO time to whine. Work hard and don’t stop. Hard work pays off. LAFC recognizes.
Todd and Enrique pay attention.


----------



## Xolos9 (Aug 26, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL ! Take a look at the U16 squad. Perhaps you’ll notice a few 04’s the size of 05’s. But ballers on the fields. If you get the “axe” it’s because the real work starts when you make the team. It’s harder to stay in the team then to make it. And ALL of the ones that move forward have NO time to whine. Work hard and don’t stop. Hard work pays off. LAFC recognizes.
> Todd and Enrique pay attention.





Iknownothing said:


> I call Bullshit. T and E are afraid of losing their jobs. I’ve seen plenty a kids who are great players get the axe only because they were undersize. LAFC is full of giants even at their youngest squads. It’s all about winning. Ive come to this conclusion from watching what premier leagues do in Europe when they enter a tournament here in the states. They bring their younger ages and play up..  and guess what??..  they lose, get their asses kicked, but they develop, they hang in there, they keep their little kids around cause they know it all starts in the mind. European clubs enter knowing they’re gonna lose on purpose. LAFC only plays their biggest kids in tournaments..  so someone explain to me then..  is this about winning or developing?  I’ve seen u13 Concacaf streamed live, I’ve seen Manchester City cup tournament streamed live, I’ve seen G.A. cups etc.. goes on and on. Little boys don’t play in the big games if you’re LAFC. Goodnight


JW get over it already.  Stop whining!  Let your boy enjoy playing somewhere else without your meddling.


----------



## Iknownothing (Aug 26, 2019)

Cody Worden is development. Who’s jw


----------



## Xolos9 (Aug 27, 2019)

Iknownothing said:


> Cody Worden is development. Who’s jw


Justin Watkins


----------



## Silverlining (Aug 27, 2019)

3leches said:


> I don't think LAFC or Galaxy really develops players. What LAFC offers is a more competitive training environment and it is up to the player and parent to do the rest. You have 9 month season to perform and develop, a lot of the "development" comes from working on your weaknesses on the outside. At LAFC you have consistent coaching, top players at training and the players will to be the best.
> At the end of the 9 month season you will be replaced with a better player, if you are not up to par.


Agreed on (almost) all points! Consistent coaching is questionable.....as they seem to replace coaching staff almost as quickly as the players. 9 month development, at most, totally agree.


----------



## Iknownothing (Aug 27, 2019)

Xolos9 said:


> Justin Watkins


Pretty shitty call someone out like that. Yea it’s me. What? What do you want?  Do I know you?


----------



## jpeter (Aug 27, 2019)

Iknownothing said:


> Pretty shitty call someone out like that. Yea it’s me. What? What do you want?  Do I know you?


I dunno you're the one calling BS when surf does the same things..


----------

